# Need assistance with taming and bonding



## Javonneingraham (Jan 8, 2021)

Good Morning! This may be a bit lengthy but I need serious help! I bought a new baby budgie exactly 3 weeks ago today. 
(I know she's a baby because she has the stripes right above her cere.) This is not my first bird. In fact, she's bird #5 for me. However, it's been 10 years since the last time that I've owned one so I feel a bit rusty on how to bond with my new baby. 
I've been spending as much time as possible with my budgie but nothing seems to help. I've had her about 3 weeks and she's still extremely quiet, doesn't chirp. She's still afraid to eat or drink in front of me. I have half of her cage covered to help make her feel secure. I read to her about 30 min to an hour a day. I don't make swift movements around her. I have tried feeding her millet but she won't even take a nibble of it. I just feel terrible because I think she's depressed and I don't want something to happen to her or for her to get sick from being sad. I keep her with me at all times. She sleeps in the room with me and when I go to the livingroom, I take her there as well so that she's around me constantly. I sing to her and play music. Nothing really seems to help. Can someone please offer any suggestions? I feel terrible. I want to let her out but she won't even leave her perch to do ANYTHING unless I leave the room or she thinks that I'm asleep. Please help!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! Welcome to Talk Budgies

The title of your thread has been changed.
As per our Site Guidelines, please refrain from using titles such as "Help" and use a descriptive title for your threads.

Did you get this budgie from a breeder or a pet store?
Do you know the budgie's exact age?
When you are asleep, is the budgie eating, drinking and pooping normally?

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Javonneingraham (Jan 8, 2021)

"Did you get this budgie from a breeder or a pet store? Do you know the budgie's exact age? When you are asleep, is the budgie eating, drinking and pooping normally"

I got my baby from the pet store. I'm unsure of her exact age but I'm assuming she's somewhere around 3 or 4 months, due to the lines/stripes on her head. And yes she eats when I'm asleep. Sometimes she will in front of me, if I'm not directly facing her or watching TV. And yes poop, urine and etc is normal.

The only time that she appears to behave "normal" is when I play YouTube videos of other budgies. She instantly chirps up, begins singing, playing with her toys and eating AND drinking in front of me. She continues doing this the entire time that the video is playing. But as soon as I turn the video off, she immediately reverts back to being quiet and stands still like that of a statue.

I'm hoping that this is just her personality and it is possibly taking her some time to become adjusted. But Idk if this is normal to behave this way after 3 weeks. My other birds in the past didn't behave this way, so I'm just concerned.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Some budgies do take longer to settle in than others.

If you haven't yet done so, it is always a good idea to visit an Avian Vet with any new bird for a well-birdie check-up.

I'd suggest doing that with your little one.
If she is in good health and hasn't perked up after another week, then I'd advise getting her same species friend.

Remember you'll need to quarantine any new bird.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Javonne and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee as well as great resources to make sure you're up to date on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the links provided to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you need help after doing so, please feel free to ask as we'd love to help! 

Hope to see you around! :wave:


----------



## Javonneingraham (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you so much! I'll consider that. I just read that housing two birds instead of 1 makes it more difficult to bond with them because they will become more dependent on each other than their human caretakers. Plus, I've always just gotten one bird in the past. I've never housed two. But I'm willing to look into it if that will help.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It will take more time to tame and bond with two budgies, yes. 
However, if the one little budgie continues to be extremely skittish and unhappy then you will definitely want to get her a friend (same gender is best!) so that she will have a happy life.
Some budgies simply don't ever bond to humans, by the way, but that doesn't mean you can't interact with them on their terms and enjoy just watching them "be birds".
Best wishes!*


----------

